# What happened to Sabrina of BUF?



## adam (Dec 13, 2005)

I used to be a subscriber to her small newsletter...had a few of my drawings published there many years ago...I recall she was advertised as being 
45"-45"-45" which I thought at the time unusual...I wasn't a true fan per say...just sought as much as I could find back in those days on BBWs.
Anybody know of her here?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a great vid! She really seemed to expand during a 'restaurant' meal with the viewer as date, then took 'us' home and poured chocolate syrup over her seriously full belly; totally enjoying it...


----------



## adam (Dec 14, 2005)

I never saw that video.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 14, 2005)

adam said:


> I used to be a subscriber to her small newsletter...had a few of my drawings published there many years ago...I recall she was advertised as being
> 45"-45"-45" which I thought at the time unusual...I wasn't a true fan per say...just sought as much as I could find back in those days on BBWs.
> Anybody know of her here?



That was a very long time ago. Sabrina had quite a following and was probably one of the best in what she did. If she was indeed a 45-45-45, which I doubt, then that was the curviest 45-45-45 anyone could possibly be.


----------



## adam (Dec 14, 2005)

I was a subscriber on and off of Dimensions Magazine back then too...anyhoo...I did a google search...didn't find anything about Sabrina...oh well.


----------



## Angie O'Plasty (Dec 14, 2005)

Sabrina has moved on with her life. Although she got a thrill from gaining a few pounds, she was totally freaked out by the super gainers that now dominate the scene. She's still an admin at an accounting firm and prefers to remain anonymous.

Angie


----------



## Obesus (Dec 15, 2005)

...prized possessions...about the only things that survived from them days...Sabrina and I were writing back and forth a lot during her gaining days...I remember the thrill of getting a letter from her now and again...sigh....those were innocent and good days back then..Sabrina, Belly Busters, FFI... 





adam said:


> I never saw that video.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 19, 2005)

Angie O'Plasty said:


> Sabrina has moved on with her life. Although she got a thrill from gaining a few pounds, she was totally freaked out by the super gainers that now dominate the scene. She's still an admin at an accounting firm and prefers to remain anonymous.
> 
> Angie



You are well informed.


----------



## adam (Dec 20, 2005)

very much so.


----------



## hvetic (Dec 21, 2005)

would it be horrible to ask where i can see these old pics of her "gaining days"?


----------



## adam (Dec 21, 2005)

good luck on that one.


----------



## Angie O'Plasty (Jan 2, 2006)

I'll ask her the next time I run into her. However, I think those days are a distant memory she's put behind her for good.

Angie





hvetic said:


> would it be horrible to ask where i can see these old pics of her "gaining days"?


----------



## FEast (Jun 19, 2008)

That video was made back in 1984, and I remember how amazed I was when I watched it. She truly was a pioneer.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 19, 2008)

Her name is so familiar, and I had quite a few issues of Buf back in the day...
But for the life of me I cannot get a visual on her. Now you got ME googling her too!

thanks a lot!


----------



## dragorat (Jun 20, 2008)

*I agree she was a lovely lady.I have the issues in question of BUF.I fondly remember the photo set she did in the stream...*


----------



## AJ! (Mar 24, 2011)

Like many of you, I have fond memories of Sabrina from the early '90s. 

I may have told this story before, but Sabrina was my first fat girl. Prior to her, I'd never been attracted to women any degree of large. I was a lifelong boob man and that's about the only feminine quality that ever drew my eye. Yet something about Sabrina captivated me from the moment I set eyes upon her. 

It was a cold February afternoon in 1990, shortly before my 21st birthday (and literally half my lifetime ago). I was getting off the subway at 16th St. in New York City and heading to my NYU dormitory near Union Square. It was then that I spotted Sabrina gracing the cover of a BUF magazine in the subway newsstand. I found myself surprisingly taken with her -- those golden curls, those ruby lips, that beautiful face... and a belly like none I'd ever seen on a woman. It was big, it was round and it stuck straight out, in defiance of both convention and gravity. 

And I COULD NOT BELIEVE that it was actually turning me on.

That was it; that moment right there. It was just such an odd sensation for me, finding myself attracted to a woman who was so fat. Prior to that, I hadn't realized it was even possible to be aroused by a fat woman. In retrospect, Sabrina was actually quite tiny in comparison to the paysite models of today, weighing in at a mere 200 lbs. I suppose you could call her my "gateway drug," as I would eventually date women much larger in years to come. Needless to say, I returned to my dorm that day $4.95 poorer, hiding my new purchase from my college roommates. 

Sabrina only did a handful of BUF layouts over the next few years but she soon became one of the magazine's most popular models. Keep in mind, this was long before the advent of the internet, when the only way to peek at such sexy fatties was by trolling the local newsstand and hoping that a new issue of BUF would appear every couple of months. I too owned Sabrina's wonderfully homemade "dinner date" video and subscribed to her "Food for Thought" newsletter. I was even fortunate enough to correspond with her briefly and it was always a thrill to get one of her replies in the mail. 

But as others have pointed out, it all came to a hault sometime in the late '90s when she suddenly disappeared from sight, never to model again. Surely, it was a great ride while it lasted and she will always hold a special place in my heart for being my "first." If not for that initial exposure to a sexy big girl, I'd likely never have been inspired to produce the album I recently released, featuring name rock talent paying musical tribute to fat gals everywhere (see link below). 

Anyway, thanks for allowing me a moment to reminisce. That's my Sabrina story and I'm sticking to it.

AJ!

PS: One more thing...

I recently came into contact with Sabrina for the first time in almost 15 years and she says to say hello. 

Um... more later.


----------



## Dansinfool (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for bringing back some good memories. I also still have many issues 
of Buf from back in the day. Sabrina was the first BBW who ever corresponded with me and published some of the letters I wrote in her column.
She was always sweet and kind. I'm glad to see she is doing well.
Always a Sabrina fan


----------



## AJ! (Apr 7, 2011)

Someone just pointed me toward a website that sells vintage men's magazines, and amazingly, they have a scan of the cover I mentioned above. As such, I am sharing it here for purposes of illustration.

I haven't looked at this image in at least 10 years but it still has an undeniable of a hold over me. By today's standards, Sabrina looks positively tame and tiny! I remember thinking at the time that it would be "okay" if I ended up liking girls her size, but that I would NEVER be attracted to women like 500+ lb. Teighlor (also featured in the issue). In fact, I ended up carefully unstapling the magazine and throwing away all but the Sabrina pages, since I didn't even want to look at the other girls... especially the enormous Teighlor. Later that year, Teighlor was featured again in a new layout -- weighing even more than before -- and to my great surprise, and she looked QUITE good to me indeed. Clearly, my newfound "fat admiration" would prove to be the gift that kept on giving. But getting back to Sabrina...

Since there are not terribly many of her old photos online, I'll need to see if she's amenable to sharing some more recent pictures of herself. For now, I hope my fellow Sabrina fans enjoy the following blast from the past.


----------



## AJ! (Apr 14, 2011)

UPDATE!

More than 5 years after this thread was started, we at last have an answer to the all-important question... "What happened to Sabrina of BUF?"

Check out the following link for the latest on this long lost lady.

And yes, there are pictures. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84197

PS: If there's anyone else we're looking for, let's start looking now so we can find her by sometime in 2016...


----------



## AJ! (Apr 22, 2011)

And last but not least... a word from the lady herself. 

* Sabrina SPEAKS! Former BUF Babe Breaks her Silence!*
http://www.DimensionsMagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1705752


----------



## The Original Sabrina (May 20, 2011)

:doh:Well I'm looking at the past posts from this old thread & I see I need to clear a few things up:

@ Adam from 2005- thanks for posting this original thread. It's nice to know I'm still thought of after all these years.

@ Ned Sonntag- I remember you Ned. Still got that video? Yes, I really ate the w-h-o-l-e thing!

@ Webmaster from 2005- yes I really was a bizarre 45-45-45. When you took the correct measurements around the bust, mid waist & hips, they all came out the same. I still had normal womanly curves. Elsewise I would've looked like a bowling ball.

@ Angioplasty from 2005- "Sabrina has moved on with her life. Although she got a thrill from gaining a few pounds, she was totally freaked out by the super gainers that now dominate the scene. She's still an admin at an accounting firm and prefers to remain anonymous." ~~ 1) I don't know you and don't know where you got your misinformation. 2) I was NOT 'freaked out' by super gainers. I was quite happy with my individual style. I had a falling out with BUF after they kept running my photos and not compensating me. 3) I have never been an administrator & have never worked for an accounting firm! 

@ Obesus- Glad to see you still have my video(s). I wonder how many still have them? You may be interested to know I am putting out a 20th Anniversary Edition of said video which will include new footage of me from present day.:eat1:

@ FEast- That video was NOT made in 1984. It was made in 2002 as is mentioned on the copyright page at the beginning of the video.

@ Dragorat- I am planning on doing updated "Then & Now" photos of that same stream shoot. FYI. :batting:

@ Angioplasty from 2006- Next time you run into your "fake" Sabrina, punch her for lying and impersonating me! The only thing I've put behind me is more weight on my behind!

@ Dansinfool- :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## FEast (May 21, 2011)

The Original Sabrina said:


> :doh:Well I'm looking at the past posts from this old thread & I see I need to clear a few things up:
> 
> @ FEast- That video was NOT made in 1984. It was made in 2002 as is mentioned on the copyright page at the beginning of the video.


Oops! :doh: I haven't the slightest idea where I got that date. As usual, I must have been thinking of other things as I typed, and had a senior moment.  Of _course_ it was shot in 2002. I knew that then and I know that now. Please accept my sincere apologies. :bow: Good luck with the 20th Anniversary Edition. I suspect your fans will be thrilled to learn that you're back and producing an updated version.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## The Original Sabrina (May 21, 2011)

@ FEast- Ha! Fail. I find I'm having them more & more as time goes on. How are you?


----------



## Adrian (May 25, 2011)

I remember that particular old issue of BUF Magazine, from the olden days.


----------



## Dansinfool (May 25, 2011)

Hey there Sabrina..... Nice to see you on here. Glad to see your doing well.
Yes .....I was a Sabrina fan back in the day( LOL thats sounds so old).
I have many of the Buff issues with you in it. I use to write to your column.
I believe it was called "Ask Sabrina". You were the first to ever correspond back to me  So, thank you. It was nioce that you actually ineracted with your fans. So now it comes full circle and your fans are still here.
Thank you once again. I'm still a fan. Good luck in all you do.

Michael :smitten:


----------



## The Original Sabrina (May 25, 2011)

@ Adrian- could you possibly use the word OLD one more time? I'm feeling positively like an antique here.

@ Dansinfool- Hi sweetie! The column was called "Say, Sabrina:" and I made it a point to answer every letter I received personally. I believed if everyone could take the time to write to me, the least I could do was to return the favor. Everything written about me was written BY ME. Much to BUF's dismay, I wouldn't let their sleeze writer do my talking. Another reason we had a falling out. I wanted to maintain my "nice" image and not be portrayed as a "nasty" girl. I understand that was the interest of many of the readers, but I maintained my style & it worked for me. Thanks for remembering me all these years, Dansin. :kiss2:


----------

